

Introducing Dropbox for Teams - amirmc
http://blog.dropbox.com/?p=933

======
erickhill
Love this. From an administration standpoint, it's long overdue and much
needed.

Wish there were cheaper plans that offered less storage. Maybe that will come
later if enough users request it.

